# "Senza Pensieri" il video di Rovazzi con Terence Hill, Bonolis



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2019)

*"Senza Pensieri" il video di Rovazzi con Terence Hill, Bonolis*

"*Senza Pensieri*" è il nuovo brano di *Fabio Rovazzi*, in collaborazione con J-Ax e Loredana Bertè. Nel video della canzone dallo stile cyberpunk con citazioni a film e serie tv come Stranger Things e Ritorno al Futuro e sequel di "Faccio Quello Che Voglio", oltre agli interpreti del pezzo, appaiono molti personaggi famosi come un irriconoscibile *Paolo Bonolis*, Fabio Fazio, Enrico Mentana, Gigi Marzullo, Maccio Capatonda, Max Biaggi e *Terence Hill*.

Videoclip di "Senza Pensieri" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2019)




----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Rovazzi a differenza di quel bast*rdo di Fedez e di Sferaebbasta mi sembra una persona un minimo più seria, anche nei testi delle canzoni


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2019)

Incredibile i soldi che spendono per questo qui. Fosse almeno bravo, è pure brutto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile i soldi che spendono per questo qui. Fosse almeno bravo, è pure brutto!



Spendono chi ? Autoprodotto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spendono chi ? Autoprodotto.


Parlo del video, non penso che tutta quella gente abbia accettato gratis. Bonolis e Fazio in primis.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parlo del video, non penso che tutta quella gente abbia accettato gratis. Bonolis e Fazio in primis.



Quelli sono ospiti e gli paghi “gli spostamenti” e il pernottamento se arrivano da lontano ma non vengono pagati.

La produzione dei dischi di Rovazzi e i video sono tutti a suo carico ( quasi la totalità del costo è coperto dagli sponsor che puoi vedere benissimo nel video ). 

Lui a differenza del 90% di quelli che fanno roba ipercommerciale è molto intelligente e furbo


----------



## Goro (4 Agosto 2019)

Rovazzi è intelligente e molto bravo a seguire le mode dal web, da Morandi passando per il genere cyperpunk arrivando all'unione dei vip che fa sempre notizia e porta enormi vantaggi sul lato social, in quanto migliaia di followers diversi vengono a contatto portando benefici a tutto il "gruppo".


----------



## juventino (4 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile i soldi che spendono per questo qui. Fosse almeno bravo, è pure brutto!



Mamma mia veramente 
Comunque spezzo una lancia a suo favore: almeno non è un personaggio odioso, cafone e narcisista come Fedez, anzi, mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di essere comunque abbastanza umile e consapevole che il suo successo deriva soprattutto dall'infinito degrado culturale che sta vivendo la musica in questo periodo.


----------

